# Intro



## EHubbard92 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm Erica. I do a bunch of random stuff at Saginaw High School, but mostly lights. Apparently my school is pretty lucky as far as the theatre program goes. We have an ETC Express 48/96 and a 24/48 and a Smart Fade, 15 Studio Spots and 15 Studio Colors, and all kinds of odds and ends (some of which we have yet to figure out). The school has only been open for 3 years and a lot of the stuff we have we don't really know how to use. Right now myself and my friend Danny are pretty much in charge of all the tech stuff and our mentor kind of left us high and dry. There's a lot of information we missed out on and nobody else knows it either. So we spend most of our time tinkering around with things and attempting to find solutions to our problems. It doesn't always go so well, but nobody else is going to spend the time on it. Anyone that can help point us in the right direction when it comes to DMX (We keep failing to figure out how to daisy chain) or WYSIWYG or Apollo Color Scrollers (there's a problem with power and we're supposed to figure out how to fix it and we've been putting off since August because we don't know what to do) would be really helpful. 

....I can't really think of anything else to say...

I love to learn, any information that you send my way will be absorbed as quickly as possible. I apologize if my vocabulary is a little lacking, sometimes I pick something up and if nobody knows the name it becomes "Thingy". Forgive me.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 22, 2008)

EHubbard92 said:


> Anyone that can help point us in the right direction when it comes to DMX (We keep failing to figure out how to daisy chain) ...


The MALE always goes home. "Home" being the console. This of it just like any extension cord. Plug the first light's male into the home run, and keep all your males going the same direction. I suggest not reading the fixture's labels "DMX IN" and "DMX Out"; that's where most people get confused.


EHubbard92 said:


> ...or WYSIWYG or ...


Specific WYG issue? Which software version?


EHubbard92 said:


> ...or Apollo Color Scrollers (there's a problem with power and we're supposed to figure out how to fix it and we've been putting off since August because we don't know what to do) would be really helpful. ...


Here's but one of many threads: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/9454-apollo-smartcolor.html.


EHubbard92 said:


> ...I apologize if my vocabulary is a little lacking, sometimes I pick something up and if nobody knows the name it becomes "Thingy".


See our Glossary, and ask questions (preferably with pictures--we love pictures). While "thingy" and its relatives may work in one circumstance, use of standard nomenclature will enable much more effective communication.


----------



## EHubbard92 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks, I'll go over that stuff when I can.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Erica, and welcome to the ControlBooth.

Sorry to hear of you and Danny being stranded, so pehaps we can continue assiting. 

In regards to the Apollo Smart Color scrollers in the venue- do you have an owner's manual at hand? If not, you may brush up on their use by viewing the online manual at http://downloads.goapollo.com/Smart Color Manual 1008.pdf

As with all electrical equipment, safety depends upon the user knowing what NOT to do, rather than what to do. The daisy-chain is fairly simple and diagrammed out within the manual for your benefit. If I weren't leaving for LDI very soon, I would ask that you please call me. Instead, after viewing the manual, please direct any lingering questions to Dave Stauss at Apollo (260)497-9191.

Thanks again for joining the CB, and congrats on having more updated lighting equipment than most high schools ever dream of having. 
<ETC Express 48/96 and a 24/48 and a Smart Fade, 15 Studio Spots and 15 Studio Colors, Apollo Smart Colors, WYSIWYG>


----------

